
Ask HN: Weather site negative temps - tmaly
I noticed the high and low forcast for Monday are reversed when the current temp is negative Fahrenheit. Does anyone else see this?
======
qjighap
Wait until it gets to be negative 40 Celsius. We can be temperature buddies.

